# Wisconsin Talgos are going to Nigeria



## jis (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks like the Wisconsin Talgos have been sold to Nigeria...









Talgo’s Wisconsin Trains Find Home In… Nigeria


Intended for high-speed Midwest line, they'll be used on metro line in Lagos.




urbanmilwaukee.com





Seems like the next to last act in the Talgo in the US saga.


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm glad to hear someone will be using them in passenger service rather than scrapping them. It looks like this service will be about the same length as the _Hiawatha_ but with bigger cities at each end.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 18, 2022)

Although the path followed to reach this point was painful to watch, this repurposing is hard to see as anything other than a positive result compared to the outcome of watching brand new trains turned into scrap.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jan 18, 2022)

I wonder if Wisconsin got a call from a Nigerian Prince? 

Interesting, they do have a new rail line that has been built with Chinese funding (I think that there are cab view videos available), from Lagos to, iirc, Kano (inland city).


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## WICT106 (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm sorry to see them leave. It makes me even more unhappy with Scott Walker, but I digress.


----------



## Cal (Jan 18, 2022)

Interesting that they're going to be in a metro service instead of intercity rail..


----------



## Chris I (Jan 18, 2022)

Cal said:


> Interesting that they're going to be in a metro service instead of intercity rail..


It sounds like a commuter rail style service? I'm searching but I can't find many details on the planned route. Does anyone have details?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 19, 2022)

Trains News Wire said it was a 23-mile route, so its more commuter than intercity.


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 19, 2022)

Chris I said:


> It sounds like a commuter rail style service? I'm searching but I can't find many details on the planned route. Does anyone have details?


Here's an article with some details. And here's the Wikipedia article on the system.

My first googling yesterday for "new Lagos railway" came up almost entirely with a new Lagos-Ibadan intercity railway, and I guessed the Talgos were for that. About 90 miles apart, similar to the _Hiawatha_, made sense to me. Nope.


----------



## cirdan (Jan 19, 2022)

I wonder if they are purchasing them with the Talgo service agreements in place.

I understand RENFE sold some surplus Talgos to Argentina some years ago but that the service was stopped when it turned out the service charges were cripplingly high.


----------



## west point (Aug 3, 2022)

jis said:


> Looks like the Wisconsin Talgos have been sold to Nigeria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appears that movement will happen fairly soon.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 3, 2022)

west point said:


> appears that movement will happen fairly soon.


A Talgo car was spotted on a highway in GA recently (per FB post)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 3, 2022)

west point said:


> appears that movement will happen fairly soon.


WOW, that's a Looooong Trip!


----------

